# Using beach sand in tank ?



## Big Dog Louis (Apr 17, 2011)

I live in Guatemala, Central America....In this country we have Black beach sand and I am really interested in using it in my tank.
Also we have many Volcanoes 1 for example that is continually erupting and spits out a lot of Black Volcanic Sand....
I would like to know which of these 2 would be the best to use in an Aquarium and what would be the best cleansing process for the sand itself. Thank you all ahead of time for your help.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Black volcanic sand would present me with several concerns. 1st, is removal of the sand legal? 2nd, potential for volatile gasses that might be released from the sand over time such as sulfur and 3rd, I have read that volcanic sand isn't truly sand but miniscule shards of essentially black glass?

I don't have any personal experience with it in aquariums; but, I don't think it is truly "sand" from the accepted definition of "sand" aka silica sand?

Let us know how it goes when and if you go with it and be sure to post pics!


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

biglove said:


> Black volcanic sand would present me with several concerns. 1st, is removal of the sand legal? 2nd, potential for volatile gasses that might be released from the sand over time such as sulfur and 3rd, I have read that volcanic sand isn't truly sand but miniscule shards of essentially black glass?
> 
> I don't have any personal experience with it in aquariums; but, I don't think it is truly "sand" from the accepted definition of "sand" aka silica sand?
> 
> Let us know how it goes when and if you go with it and be sure to post pics!


If black volcanic sand was "glass" (which it's not) Do you know what glass is? It's Silica.

The black sand is most likely basalt or obsidian particles, which should be safe for fish, unless the particles are sharp enough to injure the fish, or irritate gills if the fish are sifting or digging in it.

If the sand is found on the beach, it has most likely been smoothed out by the water over time, and should be safe in the tank as long as it is rinsed very well. It is probably very similar to the Tahitian moon sand sold in pet stores.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

glass is silica :lol: (well, most of it)

I'm worried that it might be ash, or sharp.

I'd also be worried about the chemical composition, since you say it comes from a volcano still quite active (in that regard, it wouldn't have been smoothed by water, since that takes time, lots of time).

Having said that, perhaps it's worth a try nonetheless. It probably is very like the stuff they sell in the LFS - perhaps not moon sand, but that other kind of black sand that isn't as expensive...erm...what was that stuff called?


----------



## Big Dog Louis (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your interest and concerns....to begin with and to clear up a few misunderstandings.
First.... as far as it being illegal...dude its a 3rd world country, So that goes out the window everything is up for graba that isnt "welded down".
Second... the 2 are not close to each other the beach sand is about 45 minute drive away from the Volcano, so that means it isnt washed out.
I guess I will just try the Volcano sand out first since its whats closest to me and easiest available...
Can you recommend any certain way of cleansing it out?


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

To rinse it, just fill buckets about half way with the sand, run water into it, stir it up, and pour the water off. Keep doing this until the water coming out of the buckets is clear.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Big Dog Louis said:


> First.... as far as it being illegal...dude its a 3rd world country, So that goes out the window everything is up for graba that isnt "welded down".
> ...
> Can you recommend any certain way of cleansing it out?


Ha, that's funny. I have a Cuban buddy that said he once had fried sea turtle eggs for breakfast!

When you wash it, the fine stuff will rinse away and you'll lose a little, plus you'll lose some when you vacuum it, so try to get more than you need.

Take some pics when you're done!


----------



## Big Dog Louis (Apr 17, 2011)

brinkles said:


> Big Dog Louis said:
> 
> 
> > First.... as far as it being illegal...dude its a 3rd world country, So that goes out the window everything is up for graba that isnt "welded down".
> ...


I sure will I just need to get out to the volcano and do some shoveling, I figure for a 150gl tank 40 gallons of sand should be enuf...that way once sifted and cleaned lets say I have 30 for the tank, that should be enuf for 2-3" of sand on floor!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You probably want less than 2" to avoid maintenance headaches.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you could put a foot of sand in it and somebody would still dig a hole to the bottom.


----------



## Big Dog Louis (Apr 17, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> You probably want less than 2" to avoid maintenance headaches.


What kind of maintenance issues can I have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When vacuuming to the bottom, one inch is much easier than two inches. If you don't vacuum to the bottom weekly you could have toxins build up.


----------

